# Liquid Panty Remover



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

What a _disgusting_ term! I much prefer _Liquid Libido_.

But it definitely works. But, why does it work?

Why does it make people do things they wouldn't normally do?

Is it just a matter of removing the inhibitions that prevent us from doing something we'd really like to do (perhaps subconsciously?)

Please discuss.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You need therapy


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

or a good spanking!


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> You need therapy


@Mr.Married you never offer Mrs. Married a glass of wine to 'loosen her up'?



ElwoodPDowd said:


> or a good spanking!


@ElwoodPDowd only if I can be spanked by a therapist!

Hot damn, the more I think about it, the more I think maybe I _DO_ need a good spanking! I'm SURE I've been a _very naughty boy!_


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife is very reserved sexually, but about one to two drinks and she looses her inhibitions. More than two drinks, she falls asleep.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

You sure have some unique threads.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay... I'll bite.

Alcohol is known for being a pretty potent anti-anxiety drug. Some reserved and anxious people completely transform after a few drinks. Take the wife who REEEAAALLY doesn't feel like having sex because [insert 3,535 reasons here]... and suddenly she's able to let her guard down a bit and enjoy the moment. That's pretty common.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Alcohol and sex - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

If a person is incapable of consenting to sex without alcohol, then they aren't consenting to sex with alcohol.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

woodyh said:


> My wife is very reserved sexually, but about one to two drinks and she looses her inhibitions. More than two drinks, she falls asleep.


Yes, it's a very fine line, especially with the hard stuff.

_Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker!_



rockon said:


> You sure have some unique threads.


Most of the time I aim to kill, but here I just aim to please.

Mmmm, am I too kinky? Should I move to one of the Fetish boards?



Mr. Nail said:


> If a person is incapable of consenting to sex without alcohol, then they aren't consenting to sex with alcohol.


We're talking about just enough Liquid Libido to take you from uptight to alright.

There's a funny Dos Equis meme about consent. I'll have to look for it when I get back.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

If you need alcohol to get someone into bed that's not a good sign. Speaking from the woman's POV, it does NOT improve the experience or er...mechanics. And not to be all "the more you know" but it's a bit gross when people joke about "loosening someone up" when what you're really talking about is removing their ability to consent. I enjoy a glass of something now and then but I do wish social events didn't involve alcohol so often, because it really complicates things. If you're a fun, attractive person, you are that person whether your partner is tipsy or not. I'm not sure the alcohol is necessary. Dragged many a friend who'd had too much to drink away from mostly sober dudes hoping to "get lucky" in college. People are gross.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Bigger problem is if YOU need alcohol to get into bed with someone! 🤔


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

woodyh said:


> My wife is very reserved sexually, but about one to two drinks and she looses her inhibitions. More than two drinks, she falls asleep.


LOL, sounds like my wife, a couple drinks and she's all over me, anymore and she's snoring on the couch


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure, using alcohol to seduce someone new is wrong. Using it occasionally in an established relationship just means more fun and variety.


----------



## jjj858 (Jun 18, 2021)

It sure helped my wife climb into bed with 6 different men the year before we met. But here we are ten years later, very sober, and I can barely get it once a month.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

jjj858 said:


> It sure helped my wife climb into bed with 6 different men the year before we met. But here we are ten years later, very sober, and I can barely get it once a month.


Ouch!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. C doesn't drink and only gives vague reasons about why. I'm not worried about finding out.

She also never turns me down for sex and initiates if I don't.


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Noman said:


> What a _disgusting_ term! I much prefer _Liquid Libido_.
> 
> But it definitely works. But, why does it work?
> 
> ...


This makes you a predator and that is neither good nor nice.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

joannacroc said:


> If you need alcohol to get someone into bed that's not a good sign.


@joannacroc I agree. I am not advocating slipping someone a roofie. But there are men _and _women who go to meat markets and get drunk, just so they can have sex.



joannacroc said:


> And not to be all "the more you know" but it's a bit gross when people joke about "loosening someone up" when what you're really talking about is removing their ability to consent.


Well, my context, as well as a few other posters above, is "a few drinks" with my wife. I don't think a glass or two of wine is removing anyone's ability to consent.



joannacroc said:


> I enjoy a glass of something now and then but I do wish social events didn't involve alcohol so often, because it really complicates things.


I have to agree with you here. Mrs. Noman & I have attended a few wine tasting charity events & it's "funny" how all that wine tasting tends to make the men much more "hands on." She wouldn't be going to one of those, or a bar for that matter, without me by her side.



Numb26 said:


> Bigger problem is if YOU need alcohol to get into bed with someone! 🤔


@Numb26 "Two at ten & ten at two" syndrome?



Married but Happy said:


> Sure, using alcohol to seduce someone new is wrong. Using it occasionally in an established relationship just means more fun and variety.


@Married but Happy Ahhh, a voice of reason. 



ConanHub said:


> Mrs. C doesn't drink and only gives vague reasons about why. I'm not worried about finding out.
> 
> She also never turns me down for sex and initiates if I don't.


@ConanHub You, sir, are in the sweet spot. Enjoy!



hairyhead said:


> This makes you a predator and that is neither good nor nice.


@hairyhead What makes who a predator?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

That word panty. Panties. Ugh.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Luckylucky said:


> That word panty. Panties. Ugh.


Well...what do _you _call them down under?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Down under? 😳

It’s a creepy word here, creepy people use it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Well that is what they are called here and it is not considered creepy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

First time I've seen someone get their knickers in a twist over panties.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Well that is what they are called here and it is not considered creepy.


Well, I'm in the US too and in all of my decades of life have never heard another woman refer to them as panties. Never. And I've had a lot of female friends over the years. 

Underwear, we call it. Or even "sexy underwear", thong, or bikini underwear if someone is getting extra specific about type.


----------



## jjj858 (Jun 18, 2021)

I’m actually married to a woman. In the United States of America. And she does refer to them as panties.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

jjj858 said:


> I’m actually married to a woman. In the United States of America. And she does refer to them as panties.


Sure, of course there are women who do, but I'm betting it's a small number. Again, I'm in my 50s and have not heard heard a woman referring to them so.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

woodyh said:


> My wife is very reserved sexually, but about one to two drinks and she looses her inhibitions. More than two drinks, she falls asleep.


so you now have a precise formula to follow!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

NJHubby47 said:


> LOL, sounds like my wife, a couple drinks and she's all over me, anymore and she's snoring on the couch


You guys need to discover IRISH COFFEE.

Irish whiskey, for the removal of the unmentionables.
Strong Coffee to keep her awake long enough to take full advantage of the situation!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Sure, of course there are women who do, but I'm betting it's a small number. Again, I'm in my 50s and have not heard heard a woman referring to them so.


thongs?
Pantaloons?
Petticoats?
Knickers?
Naughty bits?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Talker67 said:


> thongs?
> Pantaloons?
> Petticoats?
> Knickers?
> Naughty bits?


You forgot "candy wrapper"


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Most people know what "panties" refers to. And liquid panty remover somehow sounds better than liquid underwear remover, and far better than liquid granny underwear remover! (And according to the song, tequila is the liquid of choice.)


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Married but Happy said:


> Most people know what "panties" refers to. And liquid panty remover somehow sounds better than liquid underwear remover, and far better than liquid granny underwear remover! (And according to the song, tequila is the liquid of choice.)


One tequila, two tequila....naked


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr. Nail said:


> If a person is incapable of consenting to sex without alcohol, then they aren't consenting to sex with alcohol.


While i think understand the sentiment, i don't think this is always the case... 

If you are using alcohol to get someone else to have sex with you, then yeah. You are right. 

But where does that leave the people who have a couple drinks so that their anxieties don't get in their way?

Basically, the way i see it, if someone _wants _to have a couple drinks in order to make it easier for _them, _no harm no foul. But i don't think that's what you meant... If you are talking about using it to lower another person's inhibitions, then i agree with you 100 percent. 


I only bring this up because my wife used to take a couple shots when she wanted to have sex. She had her reasons for her anxiety. Eventually, she didn't need it anymore, so she doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

To me, underwear means everything - bra, panties, slip, garter belt, camisole - in other words multiple items. Panties makes it specific. My husband never said "slip me your underwear".


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

jjj858 said:


> It sure helped my wife climb into bed with 6 different men the year before we met. But here we are ten years later, very sober, and I can barely get it once a month.


Eject! Eject! Eject!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Bigger problem is if YOU need alcohol to get into bed with someone! 🤔


When I was young I would venture to say that young people just got in a habit of drinking and so they were usually drinking when they were having sex, and they're definitely could be an element of people who were unsure how it would be if they weren't drinking. I remember it being discussed. But it wasn't especially tied to loosening someone up but just a lot of people drank at a certain age.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

jjj858 said:


> I’m actually married to a woman. In the United States of America. And she does refer to them as panties.


So do all the ones i know in Okla and Tx.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> So do all the ones i know in Okla and Tx.


Never met anyone who didn't call them panties


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> One tequila, two tequila....naked


Depends on the woman. I've only drank tequila twice for a reason. One tequila, two tequila....homicidal maniac.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Depends on the woman. I've only drank tequila twice for a reason. One tequila, two tequila....homicidal maniac.


Tequila and I are not friends either


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Tequila and I are not friends either


I can't believe how many people drink it here in Texas. I mean, it's a thing. I think it's disgusting. I don't really like liquor. I did drink Scotch for maybe a year. I don't know what I was trying to prove, though. It was a smooth high, but really not a very good one. I am most palatable and happy on champagne.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe how many people drink it here in Texas. I mean, it's a thing. I think it's disgusting. I don't really like liquor. I did drink Scotch for maybe a year. I don't know what I was trying to prove, though. It was a smooth high, but really not a very good one. I am most palatable and happy on champagne.


I'm a bourbon guy


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> I'm a bourbon guy


I cook with bourbon quite a bit.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I drank a bottle of Veuve yellow label today. Champs is great I love it.

On a RARE occasion I can get my wife to drink Patron silver shots. It does not make her into a sex demon unfortunately, I’d say more of the opposite.

She drank a couple cocktails on our date Friday night and she stayed up watching Trolls 2 rather than come to bed. So basically for her it’s a boner killer.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe how many people drink it here in Texas. I mean, it's a thing. I think it's disgusting. I don't really like liquor. I did drink Scotch for maybe a year. I don't know what I was trying to prove, though. It was a smooth high, but really not a very good one. I am most palatable and happy on champagne.


1st time i got drunk was on Mezcal i got SICK. Just the thought of the smell of it made me nauseous for a few years after that. Then switched to Jim Beam in college..at least 2 5ths a week. Then changed to Johnny Walker and the Mason Jar.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I'm a bourbon guy


Ezra Brooks is good.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Noman said:


> Well...what do _you _call them down under?


Undies or knickers.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Ezra Brooks is good.


You should check out our bourbon thread


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> You guys need to discover IRISH COFFEE.
> 
> Irish whiskey, for the removal of the unmentionables.
> Strong Coffee to keep her awake long enough to take full advantage of the situation!


@Talker67 That's something I've never considered for some reason. It will be great for the Winter!

Tomorrow I'm picking up a bottle of Powers Gold Label.



Married but Happy said:


> Most people know what "panties" refers to. And liquid panty remover somehow sounds better than liquid underwear remover, and far better than liquid granny underwear remover! (And according to the song, tequila is the liquid of choice.)


@Married but Happy Hmmm, does tequila have special arousal properties?

I've found flavored vodka works very well.



Blondilocks said:


> To me, underwear means everything - bra, panties, slip, garter belt, camisole - in other words multiple items. Panties makes it specific. My husband never said "slip me your underwear".


@Blondilocks er, so he says, "Slip my your panties?" What does he do them, put them on?



Divinely Favored said:


> Eject! Eject! Eject!


Or start drinking.



Divinely Favored said:


> So do all the ones i know in Okla and Tx.


@Divinely Favored and I'll bet they say it with a sweet accent.



ccpowerslave said:


> She drank a couple ****tails on our date Friday night and she stayed up watching Trolls 2 rather than come to bed. So basically for her it’s a boner killer.


@ccpowerslave ouch, **** blocked by a cartoon, that's brutal.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can't believe how many people drink it here in Texas. I mean, it's a thing. I think it's disgusting. I don't really like liquor. I did drink Scotch for maybe a year. I don't know what I was trying to prove, though. It was a smooth high, but really not a very good one. I am most palatable and happy on champagne.


tequila has a very basic PH.
that is why when doing shots you need the lime juice (an acid), or it will rot your gut.
that is also why a lot of people can not take it, your stomach is not made of cast iron.

but it is basically one of many alcohols. I heard of one in the rain forest where the native chew up papaya, then spit it into a big bowl, and let if ferment for a few days before they drink it. So, really how bad IS tequila, especially something aged in a cask?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Sure, of course there are women who do, but I'm betting it's a small number. Again, I'm in my 50s and have not heard heard a woman referring to them so.


What term do you use for bras and panties?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We stocked up on a smoky Scottish whiskey when last in Scottland. Some brand one can only buy at in Scotland in the castle of the original family owners.

Alas, it's gone.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We stocked up on a smoky Scottish whiskey when last in Scottland. Some brand one can only buy at in Scotland in the castle of the original family owners.
> 
> Alas, it's gone.


try Peat Monster scotch!

and in the meantime:


----------

